# Water Infection



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I have, for the first time in my life got a water infection.

Feels like I have been kicked by a donkey in the nethers !!!!

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Dave

Its awful but should clear up quickly with the right treatment and drink as much water as you can and then some

Cranberry juice is also very good, a brand that has not been over sweetened

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree plenty of fluids to protect those kidneys.
It is very painful :wink: Hope you get better soon


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck with that! can really put you out of sorts for a while, it amazes me how poorly people can get with it. 

Right treatment will soon have you up and running again   

Mandy


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I get these regularly since bladder reconstruction 6 years ago. As soon as I feel one coming on, I take Ciprofloxacin antbiotics, 2 a day for 5 days which usually clears them up. Not pleasant and your description is pretty accurate. Good luck.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

A quick note for the ladies - if you get cystitis and it's when chemists are closed just drink some bicarb in water and it'll calm down quite quickly. Also much cheaper than over the counter remedies.

Denise


----------



## yasmin (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.doctoryourself.com/index.html

URINARY TRACT INFECTION AND FATIGUE

"I wanted to share a testimonial about the benefits of using temporary high dose vitamin C. Last week, I began to feel very "dragged down" and noticed that my urine was tinged red. Upon closer examination of it, I saw blood flecks in it. I referred to my American Medical Association Symptom Guide (that is the full extent of my use of the American Medical Association!) and found that bladder infection was a possibility. I had never had such an infection before.

"Next, I went to your site and found a reference to bladder infection, and saw, as is often the case, that there was a reference to successful treatment with high doses vitamin C. Since IV administration of it wasn't an option, I began to take 2000 mg orally each hour. After 2 hours I felt noticeably better. After 4 hours my urine returned to a normal appearance. The next morning I felt 90% normal, and continued to take it that next day, but at a lesser dose.

"But the story doesn't stop there. For 9 years I suffered from Epstein Barr Virus and chronic lymphatic swelling. The swelling had in the last year escalated, now appearing along the underside of my arms, and along the pectoralis minor, and into the clavicle area. The day after I did the vitamin C therapy, I happened to check on the lymphatic swelling. It is completely gone! I have checked several times since, and it is still GONE!

"I now believe that the lymph swelling was a low grade infection, perhaps present since I contracted EBV. The intense course of vitamin C may have addressed the infection, which was unknown to me. There doesn't appear to be another logical explanation.

"Thank you, Dr. Saul. Your site is a beacon of hope to many, like me, who "know better" in our spirit than to hand our bodies and futures over to brainwashed (but sometimes very sincere) Western medical people. Thank you for being an advocate and publisher of truth."

Thank you for your kind words, and for sharing your successful experience. I agree with both your assessment and your actions. Good for you. You know that I am just passing along information from medical studies that show vitamins cure disease, and that large doses of vitamins cure disease better. Go and tell everyone.

VITAMIN C HAS BEEN KNOWN TO CURE OVER 30 MAJOR DISEASES FOR OVER 50 YEARS

If so, why haven't you heard more about it? Why haven't more doctors used Vitamin C as medicine?

Progress takes time, unfortunately. Fresh fruit was known to cure scurvy by 1753, yet governments ignored the fact for nearly 100 years. Countless thousands died in the meantime. The 19th century doctor who first advocated washing one's hands between patients died ignored and in disgrace with the medical profession. Toxic mercury was used as medicine into the twentieth century. And so it has been.

The first physician to aggressively use vitamin C to cure diseases was Frederick R. Klenner, M.D. beginning back in the early 1940's. Dr. Klenner consistently cured chicken pox, measles, mumps, tetanus and polio with huge doses of the vitamin. While vaccines are now available for these illnesses, please remember this was not the case in the 1940's.

The following is a list of the conditions that Dr. Klenner successfully treated with aggressive vitamin C therapy:

Pneumonia 
Encephalitis 
Herpes Zoster (shingles) 
Herpes Simplex 
Mononucleosis 
Pancreatitis 
Hepatitis 
Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever 
Bladder Infection 
Alcoholism 
Arthritis 
Some Cancers 
Leukemia 
Atherosclerosis 
Ruptured Intervertebral Disc 
High Cholesterol 
Corneal Ulcer 
Diabetes 
Glaucoma 
Schizophrenia 
Burns and secondary infections 
Heat Stroke 
Radiation Burns 
Heavy Metal Poisoning (Mercury, Lead) 
Venomous Bites (insects, snakes) 
Multiple Sclerosis 
Chronic Fatigue 
Complications of Surgery

This seems like an impossible list of vitamin C cures. At this point, you can either dismiss the subject or investigate further. Dr. Klenner chose to investigate. The result? He used massive doses of vitamin C for over forty years of family practice. He wrote dozens of medical papers on the subject. A complete list of them is in the Clinical Guide to the Use of Vitamin C, edited by Lendon H. Smith, M.D., Life Sciences Press, Tacoma, WA (1988).

It is difficult to ignore his success, but it has been done. Dr. Klenner wrote: "Some physicians would stand by and see their patient die rather than use ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) because in their finite minds it exists only as a vitamin."

Vitamin C is remarkably safe even in enormously high doses. Compared to commonly used prescription drugs, side effects are virtually nonexistent. It does not cause kidney stones. In fact, vitamin C increases urine flow and favorably lowers the pH to help keep stones from forming. William J. McCormick, M.D. used vitamin C since the late 1940's to prevent and treat kidney stones. Vitamin C does not significantly raise oxalate levels, and uric acid stones have never resulted from its use, either. Said Dr. Klenner: "The ascorbic acid/kidney stone story is a myth."

How much vitamin C is an effective therapeutic dose? Dr. Klenner gave up to 300,000 milligrams (mg) per day. Generally, he gave 350 to 700 mg per kilogram body weight per day. That is a lot of Vitamin C.

But then again, look at that list of successes.

Dr. Klenner emphasized that small amounts do not work. He said, "If you want results, use adequate ascorbic acid (Vitamin C)."

If you want to learn more about the therapeutic uses of vitamin C, the following books are best:

How To Live Longer and Feel Better, by Linus Pauling, Ph.D., (Freeman, 1986) 
The Healing Factor: Vitamin C Against Disease, by Irwin Stone (Putnam, 1972) 
The Vitamin C Connection, by Emanuel Cheraskin, M.D. et al (Harper and Row, 1983) 
Clinical Guide to the Use of Vitamin C, by Lendon H. Smith, M.D. (cited above)

YOU CAN READ BOTH THE CLINICAL GUIDE and THE HEALING FACTOR FOR FREE
Many readers have long been hunting for copies of these amazingly valuable books. Your wishes have been answered. Dr. Klenner's Clinical Guide to the Use of Vitamin C is now posted in its entirety at http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorbate/198x/smith-lh-clinical_guide_1988.htm
The complete text of Irwin Stone's book The Healing Factor is now posted for free reading at http://vitamincfoundation.org/stone/

Physicians and other health professionals may wish to read papers by William J. McCormick, M.D., Linus Pauling, Ph.D, Abram Hoffer, M.D., and recent articles by Robert F. Cathcart III, M.D. The Journal of Orthomolecular Medicine is especially recommended.

Copyright C 2005 and prior years Andrew W. Saul.

Andrew Saul is the author of the books FIRE YOUR DOCTOR! How to be Independently Healthy (reader reviews at http://www.doctoryourself.com/review.html ) and DOCTOR YOURSELF: Natural Healing that Works. (reviewed at http://www.doctoryourself.com/saulbooks.html )

http://www.24knews.com/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well I got the tablets from my docs ( 6 tablets over 3 days) after the second tablet, normal service was resumed. But I had blood taken for a PSA test ( Prostate). I was warned that due to the infection the reading would be high and the doc would call me back, which he did. After a rather rough examination he sent me for an urgent appointment with a urologist at my local hospital.

I went this week. The specialist asked when was the blood taken, I replied 3 days after seeing my GP. He stated that no wonder the PSA was high as I was still suffering from the infection. After a second examination ( a lot more comfortable than my GPs) he said everything feels normal. I am now to see him in 8 weeks, in 7 weeks I have to have blood taken at GPs that will be sent to the specialist. He said the PSA reading should then be normal.

I was extremely worried with how my GP sent me for an urgent refferal when in fact it wasnt really that neccessary, but at least my mind has now been put at rest.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with yasmin that high doeses of vitamin C do seem to help treat things like common colds and reduce the recovery time. Zinc also helps greatly. I don't agree with the assertion that there are virtually no side-effects. According to Wikipedia - common side-effect:

"When taken in large doses, ascorbic acid causes diarrhea in healthy subjects"

I can vouch for that.  

300,000 mg is a massive daily dose and I seriously doubt that the normal human body can absorb anything like that amount of vitamin C over a short time, so most of it would be excreted rapidly one way or another.    

SD


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I developed a UTI some years ago. As it was Christmas eve and I imagine the Doc was full of the Christmas spirit he insisted it was just a bad dose of flu.
Apparently Chrismas and New Year came and went to which I was totally unaware. 
Val called in the doctor who diagnosed a possible kidney infection so into hospital and an operation.
I started back to work at the end of March, 3 months after the initial diagnosis. As this was the Doctors third cock up ( one with me and two with Val) we changed Doctors.

The moral of this tale is always take waterworks problems seriously, drink plenty ( non alcohol ) and as the surgeon advised never bottle it, go as and when required.

I do claim this was one of my better Christmases, being totally out of it I have no recall until just before I went into hospital.

Hibernation you can't beat it 

Steve


----------

